# PICO BOYS' BASEBALL LEAGUE...1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Dec 21 2006, 05:21 PM~6800257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE PICO BOYS' BASEBALL LEAGUE FROM THE CITY OF PICO RIVERA HAS ASKED THE IMPERIALS CAR CLUB OF LOS ANGELES TO ASSIST IN PROMOTING THEIR FIRST CAR SHOW FUNDRAISER. THIS EVENT WILL BE HELD ON SATURDAY, FEBRUARY 17TH 2007 @ EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL, IN PICO RIVERA, FROM 10:00 AM TO 4:00 PM. ALL PROCEEDS WILL BENEFIT A TEAM TO THE ANNUAL LITTLE LEAGUE TOURNAMENT IN COOPERSTOWN, NEW YORK. ALL CAR CLUBS, BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, CUSTOMS, AND MOTORCYCLES ARE WELCOMED TO SUPPORT THE LITTLE LEAGUE FUNDRAISER.


----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)

gonna roll for sure.. its at my old stomping grounds.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 64rudy (Jun 29, 2004)

suprised the city is allowing this to happen.. well be there to support the kids


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64rudy_@Dec 24 2006, 01:36 PM~6815861
> * suprised the city is allowing this to happen..  well be there to support the kids
> *




The City of Pico Rivera and the L.A. County Sheriff's Dept is backing this event.

These kids did a great job last year. They made it to the finals.

The funds will be used to make sure they have the finances to get them to the 

Little League World Series in 2007!

Thanks for the support! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sangriento (May 9, 2006)

Good way of showing the community that lowriding isn't bad.. keep it up..


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

live down the street will be there


----------



## G_BALLAH (Jul 26, 2006)

FO SURE IM THERE!!!

IN MA HOMETOWN!!!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

will be there

posted on our website
Old Memories


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

G-TIMES WILL BE THEIR...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

we will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

is there going to be a wagon class


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

BASEBALL :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WE'LL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT :biggrin:


----------



## san diego (Mar 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

:biggrin: Just live down the street :cheesy: :cheesy: See if my 51 is up and run will bring it to the show


----------



## hugo_51chevy (Feb 9, 2005)

Our Style L.A. will be there.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Dec 25 2006, 03:10 PM~6822571
> *The City of Pico Rivera and the L.A. County Sheriff's Dept is backing this event.
> 
> These kids did a great job last year. They made it to the finals.
> ...



This sounds cool Newlife........hopefully I can make this one. It'll be nice to see you guys again. :thumbsup:


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Dec 21 2006, 06:21 PM~6800257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 $30 will be well spent for this show because its for the young kids, good luck on your show and to the kid that they go a the way 
:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Dec 31 2006, 12:28 PM~6870448
> *is there going to be a wagon class
> *



You ask this same question on almost every event thread have you ever gotten a yes? :uh: 

This looks like a good event Im gonna try to go to this one...


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 11 2007, 11:39 AM~6960889
> *You ask this same question on almost every event thread have you ever gotten a yes?  :uh:
> 
> This looks like a good event Im gonna try to go to this one...
> *


so let him ask .his not asking you his asking the person that posted this topic so chill homie 
:twak: :buttkick:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Jan 12 2007, 02:05 AM~6967943
> *so let him ask .his not asking you his asking the person that posted this topic so chill homie
> :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


I have just as much right to talk shit about him doing this as he does to post it on a continuous basis. And as a matter of fact he did ask me when I threw a car show did you bother checking your facts? Do you want a link? If you dont know dont get involved, if id didnt know for sure I wouldnt have said a word  . In other words :twak: :buttkick: right back at'cha :uh: 

Please excuse me for doing this on this thread, it has nothing to do with this show and I am certain this show is going to be GREAT! At least I am bringing this post back TTT lol


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 12 2007, 09:53 AM~6969125
> *I have just as much right to talk shit about him doing this as he does to post it on a continuous basis. And as a matter of fact he did ask me when I threw a car show did you bother checking your facts? Do you want a link? If you dont know dont get involved, if id didnt know for sure I wouldnt have said a word  . In other words  :twak:  :buttkick: right back at'cha  :uh:
> 
> Please excuse me for doing this on this thread, it has nothing to do with this show and I am certain this show is going to be GREAT! At least I am bringing this post back TTT lol
> *


so why you crying homie .so he post it up some where else so what .he wants his wagon to be judge like you want you bike to be judge.so don't be quike to talk sh#T to peaple that want to know about what class there goin to have ..
oh buy the way yes i have seen other topics with him asking the same thing so what .no one been punking him like you are so leave the homie alone and keep your comments to your self :uh: 
:buttkick:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

majestics will be there with a few rides :cheesy:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Jan 12 2007, 10:59 AM~6970033
> *so why you crying homie .so he post it up some where else so what .he wants his wagon to be judge like you want you bike to be judge.so don't be quike to talk sh#T to peaple that want to know about what class there goin to have ..
> oh buy the way yes i have seen other topics with him asking the same thing so what .no one been punking him like you are so leave the homie alone and keep your comments to your self  :uh:
> :buttkick:
> *


BOO HOO....... Shut up already I did it it happened its over I dont take nuthing back. Let him fight his own battles. If he cant play with the big dawgs and get his ride judged with the rest in his class then he should not show his ride. I aint saying his ride aint nice, I love wagons and he has a nice one. I am saying its obvious from him asking there is never a wagon class in the lowrider scene. I got that fact down already from him asking. In all the years of car shows have you ever..... ever heard of a wagon class? *NO!* So quit bitching about me bitching suka  
Oh and about that bike crack I will be more then happy to show you my ride homie I aint trying to play no kid games here. (even though my ride does have a matching bike lol)

Who are you anyways the lay it low police???? hno:
You aint nuthin but a flash light cop..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

boy looks like im on the off topic seen  lets keep it real homies it about the kid s
cannnnnn'ttttttt we all just get along :cheesy:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 12 2007, 04:47 PM~6972854
> *boy looks like im on the off topic seen  lets keep it real homies it about the kid s
> cannnnnn'ttttttt we all just get along :cheesy:
> *


Werd your right my sincerest apologies (to the owner of this thread)... :happysad:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

I BEEN TO SOME SHOW WHERE THERE BEEN WAGON CLASS AND OTHER SHOWS DIDNT HAVE MY CLASS AND STILL WIN
MY WAGON IS DIFF FROM OTHER CAR AND MORE POEPLE ARE COMEING OUT WITH THEM 
I JUST wants MY AND OTHER wagon to be judge THE SAME IN THERE OWN CLASS IF IT CAN BE DONE 
I AM NOT SAID MY SHIT IS BAD ASS BUT ITS MY HARD WORK I PUT IN TO IT


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Jan 14 2007, 01:16 AM~6982598
> *I BEEN TO SOME SHOW WHERE THERE BEEN  WAGON CLASS AND OTHER SHOWS DIDNT HAVE MY CLASS AND STILL WIN
> MY WAGON IS DIFF FROM OTHER CAR AND MORE POEPLE ARE COMEING OUT WITH THEM
> I JUST wants MY AND OTHER wagon to be judge THE SAME IN THERE OWN CLASS IF IT CAN BE DONE
> ...


say homie you were at our show last year gangs to grace c c and i saw your wagon it look tight homie you won a trophy there to so i under stand what your saying .you just want your wagon to be judge under its own class.but you got to under stand too homie iv'e been to shows where there has'nt been any wagons
so it would be kind if hard to know if any would show to be judge and spend money on trophies if they don'show .if you were to see the flyer we had, we posted wogon class and you were the only one to show with your ride so yes i under stand if they don't have one but no disrespect to you homie just thought i add my two cents :biggrin:


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

SOME SHOW WILL LET ME IN BUT WILL NOT PUT ME IN ANY CLASS SO I JUST DONT GET judge OR PUT IN TO OTHER CLASS EVEN IF IT LOOKED BETTER THEN OTHERS
YES ITS A LOWERIDER BUT ITS A WAGON :biggrin:


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

> boy looks like im on the off topic seen lets keep it real homies it about the kid s
> cannnnnn'ttttttt we all just get along


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Jan 14 2007, 02:28 AM~6982998
> *SOME SHOW WILL LET ME IN BUT WILL NOT PUT ME IN ANY CLASS  SO I JUST DONT GET judge  OR PUT IN TO OTHER CLASS  EVEN IF IT LOOKED BETTER THEN OTHERS
> YES ITS A LOWERIDER BUT ITS A WAGON  :biggrin:
> *


Now thats messed up you should have the right to show at any show you pay to get into.... I would pop a gasket. Hey dawg I never ever said your car scratch that *wagon * wasnt nice but as said earlier a wagon class is a hard class to fill. Servent of Christ said it himself he had a wagon class (first I *EVER * heard of it) and you were the only one to show. I never told you to stop asking but you have to know there are going to be assholes like me that get tired of the exact same question. My argument was never with you I never said stop asking this question... I asked if you ever got a yes. Then I get told I cant speak my mind..... NAH DAWG! 

And now back to this thread as normally scheduled......
TTT for this show!


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 12 2007, 05:47 PM~6972854
> *boy looks like im on the off topic seen  lets keep it real homies it about the kid s
> cannnnnn'ttttttt we all just get along :cheesy:
> *


YOUR RIGHT HOMIE IT'S FOR THE KIDS 
:thumbsup:


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

speak your mind homie 
i do get some yes out there


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Dec 21 2006, 06:21 PM~6800257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 11 2007, 11:39 AM~6960889
> *You ask this same question on almost every event thread have you ever gotten a yes?  :uh:
> 
> This looks like a good event Im gonna try to go to this one...
> *




YES! :biggrin: 

There is going to be a WAGON class. 

Just passing the news.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jan 17 2007, 10:31 PM~7018593
> *YES! :biggrin:
> 
> There is going to be a WAGON class.
> ...


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Time is going by fast!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Dec 21 2006, 06:21 PM~6800257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

street style car club will be there to back the kids up for there trip :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Clock is ticking!


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Dec 21 2006, 06:21 PM~6800257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 30 2007, 07:26 PM~7133440
> *
> *


----------



## nacho (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

BUMP!


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

So who's comming?


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm there, but I see no one else on the horizon. Is the an actual flyer being passed out for the event?
~M~
:0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marcoman_@Feb 3 2007, 02:02 AM~7163484
> *I'm there, but I see no one else on the horizon. Is the an actual flyer being passed out for the event?
> ~M~
> :0
> *


Yes Marco there is!

IF ANYONE WHO HAS NOT GOTTON A FLYER AND WANTS ONE, LET ME KNOW AND I'LL SEND IT TO YOU. GIVE ME YOUR ADDRESS, POSTAGE IS ON ME.

LET'S HELP THESE KIDS.

THE FOLLOWING IS FROM THE FLYER:

*"All proceeds will benefit the youth of our league in providing childrn from our community ages 4-14 the opportunity to have fun while learning sportsmanship and developing athletic ability in a family and community supported enviroment. Pico Boys' Baseball Leauge is a non-profit organization supported primarily from fundraising and operated strictly by members of the community who volunteer their time and servces for the children. The league is also proud to be sending a team to Cooperstown New York next summer to compete in a week long tournament."*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

bump


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Look for the big "T" we will be there to help support the kids any way TECHNIQUES can.</span>*


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

CITY WIDE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE KIDS.


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

GOT GET CLAENING MY RIDE
:barf: :barf: hno:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

man this is goign to be the first show of the year..lots of clean rides..

almost here!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Feb 9 2007, 07:59 AM~7217564
> *man this is goign to be the first show of the year..lots of clean rides..
> 
> almost here!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

NEXT SATURDAY!!!


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

So how many are preregistered? How many cars will be able to enter?
~M~


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

Just around the block


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

almost here


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marcoman_@Feb 11 2007, 12:49 AM~7230374
> *So how many are preregistered? How many cars will be able to enter?
> ~M~
> *


Hey Marco, 

As of Friday evening, there are 45 cars pre-registered. The campus can hold approximately 200 rides. BTW...Im sending you a some flyers this morning.

See you there.


----------



## chubaka79 (Jan 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 12 2007, 09:46 AM~7238352
> *Hey Marco,
> 
> As of Friday evening, there are 45 cars pre-registered. The campus can hold approximately 200 rides. BTW...Im sending you a some flyers this morning.
> ...


Thanks for the update...so will the cars be in the main parking lot of El Rancho, in the practice field or across the street of the high school?
~M~


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marcoman_@Feb 13 2007, 01:21 AM~7246371
> *Thanks for the update...so will the cars be in the main parking lot of El Rancho, in the practice field or across the street of the high school?
> ~M~
> 
> *


I'm pretty sure it's going to be in the main parking lot on the asphalt. Did you get the envelope yet?


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

cant wait almost there homies will be there around 5:00 am :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

looks like I might be making the trip down there...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 13 2007, 06:46 PM~7252821
> *looks like I might be making the trip down there...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 13 2007, 05:57 PM~7251213
> *I'm pretty sure it's going to be in the main parking lot on the asphalt. Did you get the envelope yet?
> *


Yes we did, thanks for sending them out. So are the (sheriff's) gonna be cool to us low-lows that day? *fingers crossed*
:uh: :uh:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

WILL BE THEIR...


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marcoman+Feb 14 2007, 01:03 AM~7256704-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

what's up Marco??? see you out there.....come by the Impalas Streetwear booth and say what's up


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 13 2007, 04:57 PM~7251213
> *I'm pretty sure it's going to be in the main parking lot on the asphalt. Did you get the envelope yet?
> *


any shade?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro+Feb 14 2007, 07:29 PM~7263551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know....bring your umbrella :biggrin:


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

Guys,
It looks like I may not be out there, looks like I have a gig that day. If I do show it'll be as a spectator...
Bummer,
~M~


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 14 2007, 09:36 PM~7264117
> *Whats up homie? Holla when you see me.
> *


just look for the chubby guy taking pics...hehehehe


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Dec 21 2006, 05:21 PM~6800257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES CC WILL BE THERE TU SAVEEEES


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

ONE MORE DAY...


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

IS IT GONNA BE IN DA PARKIN LOT?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

Sexia will be there to sign autographs!!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Dave dont scare this one away*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

CAN WE BRING AN ICE CHEST WITH WATER AND SODAS?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

getting ready to leave in about an hour...gonna be a long drive...but hey..I wanna kick it with the homies....and take some good car show pics....Toro style


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 16 2007, 07:25 PM~7281742
> *getting ready to leave in about an hour...gonna be a long drive...but hey..I wanna kick it with the homies....and take some good car show pics....Toro style
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 16 2007, 07:02 PM~7281569
> *CAN WE BRING AN ICE CHEST WITH WATER AND SODAS?
> *


Yes. 

Their will also be vendor booths selling food and drinks and other stuff. Porta-potties will also be set up. Radio station 92.3 was running ads about the show, so hopefully it will be nice and we'll have good time.


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

How do we get there from Compton?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Feb 16 2007, 08:19 PM~7282131
> *How do we get there from Compton?
> *


http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?formt...ry=US&geodiff=1


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the map Crenshaw's Finest :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Any way we can help were there. Hopefully everybody can make it out to this car show and support a good cause.*


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

The show was a great success. 

Special thanks goes out to all the clubs in attendance. 

I'll post pic's over the weekend..





:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

GREAT SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

there were alot of cars at the show..good turnout

Click here to Go To Old Memories Website for more photos


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

good pics paul.. show was hella good.. seemed like it was summer with this heat.. good kick off show for this year

Toro if you see this.. it was nice meeting you homie


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

nice pictures


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

Dang, looks like I missed out. Any problems after the show? If not, when is the next car show at El Rancho?


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

nah this was a well organized show..imperials you guys did a good show!


here are some more pics


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

]


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

]


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

[img=http://img70.imageshack.us/img70/3013/1001510cq9.th.jpg]


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

YES THERE WAS A WAGON CLASS :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 17 2007, 08:54 PM~7287756
> *good pics paul.. show was hella good.. seemed like it was summer with this heat.. good kick off show for this year
> 
> Toro if you see this.. it was nice meeting you homie
> *


hell yeah, I had a great time...nice to meet the people on here...I'll be posting up the pics soon......hope you guys had fun...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Turned out to be a GREAT show with even better weather in the 80's. There were so many cars, the venue actually ran out of space unfortuanately...but next year EVERYONE will be accomidated in a new lot on the school's campus.

On behalf of the Pico Boys Basball League and IMPERIALS car club....big thanks goes out to the following for making this possible:

OLDIES CC
TECHNIQUES CC
OLD MEMORIES CC
GOODTIMES CC
LATIN LORDS CC
TOGETHER CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
STYLISTICS CC
STREET STYLE CC
NIGHT CROWD CC
UNIQUES CC
UNIDOS CC
MAJESTICS CC
BROWN PRIDE CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
SUPER NATURAL CC
BLESSED CC
ALTERED ONES CC
KLIQUE CC
GROUPE CC
CLASSIFIED CC
SOLITOS CC

And all the other car and bike clubs, solo riders, vendors, DJ's, models I forgot to mention. IT LOOKS LIKE THE KIDS ARE GONNA MAKE IT!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Thanks Imperials for another great car show. A great way to start off the car show season with all the different car clubs that made it out on a Saturday. It was good to see everybody out there and supporting a great cause like the Pico Boys baseball team that are planning on going to New York to play in the National championship. Good luck kids.*


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

WILL POST MORE...LATER...LATER...


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 18 2007, 12:35 PM~7291061
> *Turned out to be a GREAT show with even better weather in the 80's. There were so many cars, the venue actually ran out of space unfortuanately...but next year EVERYONE will be accomidated in a new lot on the school's campus.
> 
> On behalf of the Pico Boys Basball League and IMPERIALS car club....big thanks goes out to the following for making this possible:
> ...


A BIG GRACIAS TO IMPERIAS CC FOR THE GREAT SHOW,
STYLISTICS CC.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY+Feb 18 2007, 03:00 PM~7291437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*BADASS PICS AS ALWAYS LAUGHING BOY...  *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 18 2007, 02:35 PM~7291061
> *Turned out to be a GREAT show with even better weather in the 80's. There were so many cars, the venue actually ran out of space unfortuanately...but next year EVERYONE will be accomidated in a new lot on the school's campus.
> 
> On behalf of the Pico Boys Basball League and IMPERIALS car club....big thanks goes out to the following for making this possible:
> ...


#1 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 18 2007, 11:48 PM~7295857
> *BADASS PICS AS ALWAYS LAUGHING BOY...
> *


THANX


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Badass pics homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 22 2007, 11:17 PM~7333118
> *Badass pics homie... :thumbsup:
> *


THANX...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Feb 23 2007, 12:27 AM~7332826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS MY HOME GIRL :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------

